# airless air assisted worth it?



## AGpainting (Feb 24, 2015)

really debating picking up an airless air assisted 440.. 

most of what I use my sprayer for is trim work in new construction homes. For the past 4 or so years ive been using a titan 440 airless with pretty good results (i.e. solid, even, fine coats on trim).

would it be worth buying the airless air assisted for me?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope, not with what you are spraying, waterbase enamels. I would pick up the new FFLP 310 from Graco and give that a whirl. Really nice low pressure finish, you can dial down to around 1000-1500 psi and achieve very low overspray.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If you’re already having good results with your current set up then it might not be worth switching. If you’re spraying a lot of built-ins or using products such as Advance or Breakthrough it might be worth it.

For what it’s worth I haven’t heard many people say good things about the Titan AAA. Just about everyone I know that has an AAA rig is using a Graco 395 AAA.

Another option is to make your own AAA unit using your current pump. You’ll need a compressor that can produce about 5-6 CFM and an AAA gun. CA Technologies and Graco both make excellent AAA guns.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I have one and it's not transportation friendly. It weighs as much as a pregnant and lactating cow. Of course that's because it outweighs me so it feels like a ton. Once you get it to your job site, it's golden until it comes time to dialing it in. Figuring out what pressure and air pressure with the 10 different knobs is tedious. When I finally get it figured out, I'm done spraying and have spent more time dicking with the sprayer than actually getting paint on the trim. Again... Can't fault the sprayer. I'm obviously slow.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

PNW Painter said:


> For what it’s worth I haven’t heard many people say good things about the Titan AAA. Just about everyone I know that has an AAA rig is using a Graco 395 AAA



Some things never change.....Graco has always trumped Titan. You get what you pay for.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I run the titan multifinish aaa, and I love it. As far as the OP if you already have a 440 and are getting good results then I second the idea of trying some fine finish tips to reduce overspray. I have grown pretty fond of the Tritech ultra finish tips. 

Speaking of Tritech, I spoke to a sales rep a couple weeks ago, and they are going to come out with an AAA system built off of the T5 pump. They are also working on a jet rolling poll that you can use any frame and nap on.


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kremlin AAA 15-C25 is the only way to go. 4-5 cfm air assisted is all that is required


----------



## gdovejr (Dec 18, 2018)

I love mine graco 395 with the flat tip setup, puts a very nice finish on cabinets. Just make damn sure you strain your paint good.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

AAA is pretty much only useful for clear finishes, when you want to atomize the clear more for a better result. 



For paints, especially enamels and the newer waterborne alkyds....not even worth it honestly. They level out so nicely that a decent wet milage will give you great results.


----------



## robertdaley848 (Dec 31, 2018)

I recommend using Graco FFLP 310


----------

